# What do you wear?



## 107986 (May 27, 2017)

When driving uber, your presentation is probably less important than the state of your car and the expertise of your driving skills but I am still wondering what you guys choose to put on before you get in the car. Do you wear comfortable sneakers or professional oxfords? Have you ever been low starred because of your presentation?


----------



## Community Service (Jun 3, 2017)

We wouldn't know if we have been low starred for what we are wearing.

It's very possible as I wear only shorts and a tshirt. If I was getting paid properly and doing UberLux/Black I would probably put on a pair of shoes but at these rates I couldn't care if every now and then I lose a star.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

I tend to wear smart casual.... and lately a jacket/jumper as its like 5c when I start (and where I live).


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Suit Jacket Shirt and Jeans


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

Cavalia said:


> When driving uber, your presentation is probably less important than the state of your car and the expertise of your driving skills but I am still wondering what you guys choose to put on before you get in the car. Do you wear comfortable sneakers or professional oxfords? Have you ever been low starred because of your presentation?


Driving in nights , i don't see pax.face + pax don't see me . weather decide what i am wear


----------



## Charlescharles (Aug 21, 2016)

if they are going to complain, about what you are wearing they will. but most people don't care, so you can wear, what ever you want.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

just make sure its washed. regularly.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

prk said:


> just make sure its washed. regularly.


Yes, the importance of clean underwear can never be underestimated.


----------



## whocareaboutPAX (Apr 11, 2016)

Quite some time ago now but I was got a 5 star rating and feedback on that rating.

The feedback was that, when I got out of the car to help with luggage the bloke was stunned that I was waltzing around in footy shorts, a singlet, no shoes and a hat backwards. He also mentioned that he was bothered that Uber no longer supplied water, but I did a good service. Blah blha blah.

Wear what you want for crying out loud. I cringe when I get into an Uber and people are suited up.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not suited up but I do wear a pair of formal trousers, a business shirt with tie, and black leather shoes with dark socks.

Some passengers incorrectly assume I'm on my way to or from other work.


----------



## Seagull1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Formal trousers and Shirt (Sometimes Tie) and smart shoes for Black/Lux, Smart casual ( jeans, Shirt) and smart trainers for X/XL/Select


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

I should try wearing nothing but my jocks and see the reactions of pax.... its pretty cold wear I live so might need to wait for warmer weather! lol


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

'
I generally wear a tux or dinner jacket, usually black, but sometimes ivory, and on very special occasions, white.
A bow tie, plainly, is the appropriate accompaniment.

I believe no gentleman should be without his ivory dinner jacket which comes a long way in his sartorial journey.
As my friend, Giorgio Armani often said, "Elegance is not about being noticed, it's about being remembered".

The shoes are obviously fine English brogues, usually Church's, although I must say in the last 10 years, I have become very fond of Berluti's since meeting Olga Berluti. This very fine Italian brand, now owned by the French LVMH, create shoes on an entirely different plane and as the shoes are polished in their final stages with Dom Pérignon, they are, as you would expect, a product just made to be associated with the WIJG brand.

As you may surmise, there is a huge backstory here in my association in Italian and French cordwaining or shoemaking which I will need to leave for another time.

Anyhow, back to the shoes of choice and selection of those most suitable.
Throughout my very fortunate and exceptional career, I have found most problems have been created by my own error(s) of judgement.
And so it is with shoes. I have always bought shoes of the finest quality which should and would last me many, many years. However, there are dozens of pairs of my beautiful brogues and loafers which remain irretrievably parked under the beds of affection deprived ladies, after I have had to leave them there and escape when potentially violent husbands come home unannounced.

For a husband to not call ahead, and then just barge into the bedroom is just the height of bad manners. Truly, it is inexcusable.
And, to be wielding a kitchen carving knife at the same time is just totally unwarranted. Nonetheless, I believe most of us, when caught up in this sort of distasteful and unappealing domestic confrontation are able to maintain a level of dignity and get the hell out before any blood is spilt.

Where were we.....ah, yes. I am inclined to believe the old adage 'clothes maketh the man' or more simply 'appearances count for a lot'. And for those who may be vision impaired, I have dress shirts with braille saying:


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> '
> I generally wear a tux or dinner jacket, usually black, but sometimes ivory, and on very special occasions, white.
> A bow tie, plainly, is the appropriate accompaniment.
> 
> ...


What a sartorially elegant essay! Clothes and words maketh the Galt.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

thongs, shorts and a tee in summer
pants, tee and jacket in winter


----------



## Sydney South (Jan 31, 2017)

Shorts, collared shirt and Shoes in Summer.

Jeans, collared shirt an shoes in Winter.


----------



## chuckllehead (Feb 9, 2017)

I usually wear on of these and just some chinos. Makes it easy so I don't have to worry about what I wear.


----------

